# Redfish Rodeo Uncorked



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Bay Flats Lodge *

Congrats to Captain Steve Boldt for putting Deborah R. gals on a 3rd place victory in this years Redfish Rodeo Uncorked tournament. According to Captain Steve, It was a 2 day event. First day all our reds were in 27â€³ range trout 19-22â€³. Second day reds went lower slot and trout 18-19â€³. We did get 3rd place guided division.

On Sunday Captain Steve guided Fred T. and family with excellent trout results. They finished up 1 trout shy of a 3 person limit.


----------



## Capt. Chris Martin (May 22, 2004)

*Flounder Gigging Trips*

We only have a few openings remaining.

July 3, 21, 29

August 1, 5, 11, 12, 13, 19, 20, 28


----------

